# Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2009)

*Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

*Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Sehr schön, wir sind auf der Main
Schade nur das ihr die Bilder der Handycam genommen habt und nicht die mit der EOS, die ganz hinten nochmal sind Die sind immerhin noch besser


----------



## sniggerz (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

ein weiß lackierter Mugen  heißes teil ... ma sehn, ob ich das mit meinem auch so hinbekomme


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



nyso schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wir sind auf der Main
> Schade nur das ihr die Bilder der Handycam genommen habt und nicht die mit der EOS, die ganz hinten nochmal sind Die sind immerhin noch besser



Motivseitig finde ich die Handybilder besser


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Na gut, dann werde ich wohl noch weiter knipsen Jetzt macht das ja viel mehr Spaß als mit dem K800i^^


----------



## tripod (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

da haben sich einige sehr viel arbeit gemacht!


----------



## Eifelsniper (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

die Mods von XFX-XXX sind die geilsten!!!! hammer Arbeiten die der da macht!

mmhh ob ich meinen K...-Braunen Noctua auch umlackieren sollte?!


----------



## Jami (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Boah, der SLI-Power von XFX-XXX ist der Hammer!!


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Da sind ein paar schöne Kühler dabei.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Mir wäre es zu aufwendig,aber paar sehen toll aus


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Die Mods sehen richtig gut aus. Muss meinen Kühler auch mal eine andere Farbe verpassen zumindest oben drauf.


----------



## kyuss1975 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

wow, einige leute machen sich rictig viel arbeit! was sind das für orange leuchtende lüfter? kann mir wer sagen wo man die bekommt???


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Xigmatek XLF 120mm, die bekommst du fast überall. Guck doch einfach mal in dwn Preisvergleich von PCGH^^


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

ich bin am überlegen ob ich meinen triple radiator schwarz anstreichen soll
und innenraum vom gehäuse


----------



## Doty (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Hab meinen Mod dazugepostet. HD4850 mit AC S1 über org. Kupferblock.

mfg Doty


----------



## Eifelsniper (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



nyso schrieb:


> Xigmatek XLF 120mm, die bekommst du fast überall. Guck doch einfach mal in dwn Preisvergleich von PCGH^^



Hab gelesen die sollen laut sein? stimmt das ? hat einer erfahrung ?


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Die drehen immerhin mit 1500 rpm^^ Bei 100% sind sie sicher nicht Silent, aber sie lassen sich ja runter regeln^^ Im normalen Windowsbetrieb kann man sie mit z.B. 800rpm laufen lassen, wo sie unhörbar sind, und wenn du die Leistung brauchst hast du Reserven nach oben.


----------



## Xoftware (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

@Eifelsniper
ich hab 5 stück davon verbaut. Sie sind unhörbar wenn sie runtergeregelt werden un bringen doch auch dann noch gut luft. auf volldampf (12V) sind sie jedoch laut, das kann ich bestätigen. Ich selbst habe sie mit einer Scythe Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung runtergeregelt auf unterste stufe...


PS.: Wie sieht es mit einer Verschlechterung der Kühlleistung aus wenn man Kühlerlamellen Lackiert?? einer Erfahrung damit? ich habe ein weisses gehäuse mit window und würde gern den Accelero S1 Rev2 meiner 4870 weiss lackiern..


----------



## Eifelsniper (1. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

werd mal 2 stück zum testen besorgen...

mit der kühlleistung beim umlackieren würde mich auch mal  _intressieren_


----------



## Athlon1000TB (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Ich habe 2 Xigmatek XLF 120mm Lüfter verbaut. Bei 12V/100% sind sie schon recht laut. Hab sie momentan auf 7V laufen. Jetzt sind sie leise.


----------



## Duk3 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



Xoftware schrieb:


> PS.: Wie sieht es mit einer Verschlechterung der Kühlleistung aus wenn man Kühlerlamellen Lackiert?? einer Erfahrung damit? ich habe ein weisses gehäuse mit window und würde gern den Accelero S1 Rev2 meiner 4870 weiss lackiern..



Mit einem gut leitenden Lack (Heizkörperlack??) könnte sich die Verschlechterung vielleicht in Grenzen halten.

Das Beste wäre aber die Alulamellen schwarz eloxieren,damit würde sich die Wärmestarhlungsogar verbessern (Quelle: Wärmestrahlung ? Wikipedia)


----------



## animus91 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

so bin jetzt auch dabei.


----------



## kyuss1975 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



nyso schrieb:


> Xigmatek XLF 120mm, die bekommst du fast überall. Guck doch einfach mal in dwn Preisvergleich von PCGH^^


 
danke fürn tipp!


----------



## guna7 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Sieht das alles gut aus (schwärm)!


----------



## nobbi77 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Kurz: Das ist KUNST, genial, sauber, mehr!


----------



## Marc1504 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Lackierte Kühler sind sowas von überflüssig, dumm (da sich die Kühlleistung verringert), sinnlos, abgehoben und elitär...aber optisch sowas von geil!


----------



## Killandrium (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Die Nr.15 sieht mMn einfach nur genial aus


----------



## Xel'Naga (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Sind schon einige interessante Bilder dabei.

Aber einige eher hässliche auch.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Naja, es soll ja auch für jeden was dabei sein. 

Manche dieser Kühler haben sicherlich mehr als nur ein paar Stunden Arbeitszeit hinter sich.


----------



## baguettes (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



Killandrium schrieb:


> Die Nr.15 sieht mMn einfach nur genial aus


vielleicht wollte er die garantie nicht verlieren und hat deshalb den Stockkühler drauf gelassen  aber schaut voll geil aus hast recht


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Bild 28/29 ist ja mal der Wahnsinn!
Was da eine Arbeit hinter steckt... zu hart.


----------



## zuogolpon (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Diese Wakü und Lulü Kombi auf der Grafikkarte ist ja mal der Hammer.
Die Farbe Weiß mit grün ist zwar nicht so toll, aber da könnt ich mir für meine nächste was abgucken.

Wie hast Du denn den Kühler für GPU draufgemacht? Den original Kühler durchgesägt/dremelt?

MfG
Z


----------



## johnnyGT (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

bild 12 , das ist im Thread garnet zu sehen


----------



## Havenger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

nummer 8 ist der absolute design hammer ... respekt an den besitzer !

auch bild 21 ist wirklich sehr gut ...

26 : 

29 : ich liebe es vor allem das weis macht einen richtig extrem edlen eindruck !

38 : sehr gute mischung ...


----------



## Bruce112 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

hi

ich hab bei mir ne kaputte xigmatek thors hammer ,

der erstbesiitzer hatt den geschliffen aber zuviel da sind jetzt löcher drin ,

so hab dan die stellen gesägt wo die rote striche sind ,

meine frage ist haupstächlich über kühlung.

sollte ich besser vollkupfer nehmen ,und löten
oder besser normales kupfer rohr nehmen.

die kupferrohr hatt ne durschmeßer von 8mm ,

sollte ich besser 10mm volkupfer nehmen


----------



## PIXI (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

^^ich glaube du bekommst dadurch keinen wirklich guten kühler mehr hin, aus dem einfachen grund 
das die kühlflüssigkeit entwichen ist.
da (soviel ich weis/ korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) die flüssigkeit unter druck steht wirst du auch nicht so einfach was einfüllen können...

gruß PIX


----------



## Havenger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

ganz ehrlich kühler ist sowas wie auto : das verleiht man nicht ...


----------



## Milkyway (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



Havenger schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich kühler ist sowas wie auto : das verleiht man nicht ...



Wie kommst du auf verleihen? Er hat ihn bewusst Kaputt gekauft.

@ Bruce112:

In Heatpipes is normalerweise eine Flüssigkeit und ein Unterdruck. Mit Kupferblock anlöten kommst du also nicht weit.


----------



## NeroNobody (24. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Wie stark verändert sich die Kühlleistung, wenn man den Kühler lackiert?!

mfg nero


----------



## Bruce112 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

hi

was für ne flüssigkeit ist denn da drin ,

also hab mal durschgelesen aber nicht schlau geworden

kann man wasser rein tuhen oder wie

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%A4rmerohr#Physikalische_Auslegung


wie hier geschrieben ist noch kein gas oder flüssigkeit drin

http://www.iq-hardware.de/index.htm?/tests/kuehler/heatpipe/index.htm


----------



## Germerican (25. November 2009)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Hey guys....hab mal eine kurze aber wichtige Frage an euch. (wollte nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema dafuer eroeffnen)

Bei Gehaeuselueftern sind manchmal ein 3-Pin und ein 4-Pin Stecker vorhanden. Nun will ich mein Gehaeuse so "geordnet" wie moeglich halten, benoetige also den 4-Pin nicht, kann ich das Plastik-Gehaeuse am Stecker (also den Stecker selbst) einfach entfernen (per Molex-Remover) und die losen Pins per Elektro-Klebeband abdecken und im Sleeve verstecken, so dass ich nur den 3-Pin sehen kann???? 

Moechte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, bevor ich mir die Arbeit mache.

Danke fuer evtl. Antworten.


----------



## scipioandrej (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Jungs, was für ne Bezeichnung haben die Enermax Lüfter im Bild 42 ?


----------



## semimasta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Greets @ all!

Die orange Lian Li (?) Box auf den Pics 55 & 56 ist der Hammer.

Big respect!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Uter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



scipioandrej schrieb:


> Jungs, was für ne Bezeichnung haben die Enermax Lüfter im Bild 42 ?


 Cluster.


----------



## scipioandrej (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Danke man!


----------



## Ice-Head (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Herzlichsten Dank das ich auch mit auf der Main bin 

Für einen Anfänger wie mich eine große ehre !!! 

Da hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt & ich hoffe der Schneeweiße Brocken gefällt euch.


----------



## Psychodelity (4. August 2012)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

schöne bilder dazwischen 

in bild 65 der passiv kühler,mit was ist der verbunden  mobo oder cpu-kühler oder


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Wow, wenn ich meine Bilder von damals so sehe bekomme ich echt nochmal Lust was zu machen...


----------



## Quat (5. April 2017)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Ah, wenn "Kinder" spielen!
Form folgt Funktion!
Warum komm ich nur auf die Idee, dass ab und an das Machen die eigentliche Funktion ersetzt?
Schöne Bilder von nette Ideen, jeder Menge Enthusiasmus und sicher ganz viel Mühe!
Sehr schön!


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. August 2018)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*



Quat schrieb:


> Form follows fun*k*tion!


 Sicher doch.


----------



## Quat (31. August 2018)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Danke!


----------



## Basileukum (6. April 2020)

*AW: Der Kühler-Mod-Thread: Gemoddete und selbst gebaute Kühler*

Also das ist ja auch kraß. Als ich den Kabelsalat sah dachte ich mir, da verreckt das an einem Anschluß mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die anderen das hier sehen aber eure Galerien in euren Beiträgen nerven mich so krass. Du willst ein Bild vor klicken und klickst das Bild ausversehen groß. Du willst zum Beitrag zurück gehen und klickst jedes einzelne Bild zurück. Geht die Einbindung von Bildern nicht einfacher? Ich finde das ist auf 90% anderer Hardwareseiten besser gelöst. Ich qürde es gern verstehen warum das nur bei euch so kompliziert und nervig mit Galerien ist.


----------



## butch111 (26. Januar 2021)

Mir sind Leute suspekt welche Klopapier neben dem Monitor stehen haben.


----------



## theGucky (19. März 2021)

butch111 schrieb:


> Mir sind Leute suspekt welche Klopapier neben dem Monitor stehen haben.


Um Wärmeleitpaste abzuwischen XD

Generell Kühlung komplett selbst zu machen ist extrem hart. Da wäre es schon Cooler zum Beispiel Teile aus anderen Bereichen wie Auto für den Pc umzubauen.

Dennoch Respekt an die Leute die basteln.


----------



## latinoramon (19. August 2021)

theGucky schrieb:


> Um Wärmeleitpaste abzuwischen XD


Also nennt man(n) das Heute Wärmeleitpaste?   

Aber sind schon paar coole MODS dabei.


----------



## Esenel (19. August 2021)

Da passt ja dieser Lüfter Mod ganz gut dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

